# Einstellknopf am Screenmatic



## kekholo (6. Okt. 2013)

nabend zusammen,

da ich immer weiter am lesen bin und inzwischen von dem screenmatic mehr oder weniger überzeugt bin habe ich noch eine frage die ich noch nicht gelesen habe bzw. noch keine antwort gefunden habe.

der blaue drehknopf für die Einstellung des Wasserstrahls sorgt doch dafür wie weit das teichwasser auf das gewebeband fällt. bzw. es sollte so eingestellt sein das es im ersten drittel landet. nun meine frage:
wo bleibt das restliche wasser bzw. wird die pumpenleistung dadurch reduziert?
nach meiner jetztigen Vorstellung "fällt" das wasser vor dem gewebeband runter und wird halt nicht durch das grobschmutzsieb gefiltert?

gruß

Ecki


----------



## simon (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Einstellknopf am Screenmatci*

hallo ecki
an meinem teich is so ein screenmatic mit drehknopf
damit kannste eben auch mal die schwämme duschen,
kleine einstellung ganz links=wasser schwach=dicker strahl
grosse einstellung ganz nach rechts gedreht=starker strahl  geht bis ans ende der kiste=dünner strahl
die wassermenge an sich  ändert sich dabei nicht


----------



## kekholo (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Einstellknopf am Screenmatci*

nabend Simon,

also Wassermenge immer gleich über das blaue sieb nur halt wie weit unterschiedlich.

finde ich gut. wenn der rest sonst ohne grobfilter in die schwämme gegangen wäre hätte ich nicht so schön gefunden.
welchen screenmatic hast du? 12 oder 18 und zufrieden ? 
hast ja ähnliche teichgröße wie ich.

tendiere zur zeit zum 18er. wobei ich eben in einem anderen Forum gelesen habe das dort die screenmatic Einheit ausgebaut wurde und durch ein feinsieb mit 180my in der breite des filters ersetzt wurde. 
hatte bei einem Händler gesehen das der noch einen gebrauchten 18er für 330,00 verkauft.
und dann würde ich auch mir solch ein metallsieb einbauen.

ecki


----------



## Micha61 (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Einstellknopf am Screenmatci*

Hallo ecki,

den 18er für 330€, schlag zu !!!
Diesen Filter, kann ich Dir bei Deiner Teichgröße, sehr empfehlen.
Hatte den bei 8m³ auch bei mir dran, 25 W UV und eine 8500er Pumpe, hat selbst bei Überbesatz bestens funktioniert.
Dann legst noch das 250µm Siebgewebe drunter (nicht feiner nehmen) und die Schwämme brauchst Du im Jahr nur 2x ausdrücken.
Dafür aber das Siebgewebe täglich abspülen.

LG Micha


----------



## simon (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Einstellknopf am Screenmatci*

moin
ich hab den 12 er     mit dem bin ich soweit zufrieden
uvc hab ich abgebaut,weil wasser auch so klar
bin auch mit dem blauen netz zufrieden  und durch das selbstreinigen muss ich eben nur 1 mal pro woche
den fangkorb leeren


----------

